
Ask HN: Any good imap client for cleaning of gmail? - torbica
I know about imapsize but there is no developer activity for over 10 years.
======
throwaway8879
I dislike the gmail trash waiting for 30 days to empty, so I have cron-job
running a small Go script that cleans up the trash using the Gmail API. Right
now I use Gmail's filters to send stuff I don't like to the trash, but I plan
to do the filtering in the script too, when I find the time.

I'm still wondering why there isn't a "delete every email from this person
automatically" built into either Gmail, or the underlying email spec, which I
don't really know anything about.

------
vkaku
Actually, using labels will help you. Historically it took me about a day to
get to a zero Inbox.

